# 2011 Veh Tech



## TTopp (24 Jul 2011)

Hey guys, and girls.. i just got merit listed the other day for Veh Tech. my local recruiting office said that they haven't herd anything yet on when they will start calling  those in that field. I was just wondering if anyone else herd any other info from their local center yet? Also was just wondering were all the other Veh Techs are at in there process?


----------



## Probert (24 Jul 2011)

I was merit listed end of May when there were about 150 positions left and about 2 weeks ago there were still 134. I was told selections for this trade are done at random and could come any time and by looking at the numbers it appears have been going slowly.


----------



## TTopp (24 Jul 2011)

Damn that sucks. I'm hoping it's some time this year. When I last talked to the recruiting office like last week, I was told there was 80 spots left.


----------



## Probert (24 Jul 2011)

TTopp said:
			
		

> Damn that sucks. I'm hoping it's some time this year. When I last talked to the recruiting office like last week, I was told there was 80 spots left.


 Well if they are indeed down to 80 lets hope those selections were made last week and they have yet to notify everyone.


----------



## Tollis (24 Jul 2011)

That would be an ideal situation.  I've been merit listed since June 27th and hoping to be getting the call for the september BMQ dates.  Last week when I checked in they still had about 120 spots open so it is very possible the other 40 haven't been called yet if that number is indeed 80 now.

They also informed me that they haven't heard anything from Ottawa in about 3 weeks (for anyone)


----------



## TTopp (24 Jul 2011)

Ya lets hope. I believe it was July 27th that my file manager confermed my status of merit listed. he also said that he has not heard anything from the head office (i'm guessing thats whats in Ottawa) He was saying that there were 80 spots left and that when they are close to filled they will start calling people and offering the positions.
It seems like it is picking up though if in May Probert heard that 150 positions were left and two weeks ago was 134 and as of last week or so 80-120.... Let's hope right.
Ps. I am also hoping for the September start.


----------



## mcgee87 (17 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

     i was Merit listed myself a few weeks ago for this trade. Have not heard anything yet either. Hope to get a call soon and see some of you at BMQ.


----------



## Fotoshark (17 Aug 2011)

a friend of mine was merit listed with a signing bonus.  It was a full year and a day (day of expiry ironic) before he heard any details to his BMQ date.  When they called they said his 'bonus' had expired but the position was still available if he was interested.  After a year he found a different direction and chose to take that and turn it down.  Needless to say he wasn't happy but thats his story, and the point is you could wait quite a while for some responses and you could get a call the next day it all depends on a lot of factors within their control not ours 

Be patient and hang in there 

- T.


----------



## mcgee87 (18 Aug 2011)

Oh I realize I could be waiting a long time, I'm just remaining hopeful it's sooner than later. I'm determined to make this my career  .


----------



## Precept (5 Sep 2011)

There are a lot of V Techs being sent through right now. You're in a pretty good spot right now, just have to be patient and wait out.


----------



## mcgee87 (8 Sep 2011)

Just got the call today. Heading to St. Jean for Oct 10th! Hope to see more Veh Techs there!


----------



## cwright16 (9 Sep 2011)

I'm actually a Journeyman Auto Tech myself, what kind of bonus incentives do they offer for people applying as a Vehicle Technician? Or other Tech. trades in the Forces?


----------



## Precept (10 Sep 2011)

mcgee87 said:
			
		

> Just got the call today. Heading to St. Jean for Oct 10th! Hope to see more Veh Techs there!


Told ya!

Congratulations. Luckily for you, you have PLENTY of time to prepare. Use it wisely!


----------



## Probert (13 Sep 2011)

Got the call Sept 12th going to BMQ for Oct 17th, hope to see some other Vechicle Techs  ;D


----------



## Intrepidus (14 Sep 2011)

Congrats you guys.  I`m also hoping to get either AVN Tech or Veh Tech this year.  Been working-out steadily since July, gained 3 kg of muscle. I`m almost in the shape I want to be.  If I don`t get in this season I will definitely reapply next year.

Good luck at BMQ.


----------

